# This will make ya poop in ur pants,



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

http://s147.photobucket.com/albums/r304/SPIKER_07/?action=view&current=MooseHunt1.flv


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

holy crap that made me poop my pants just watching it thanks


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have seen this before and yes I would soil myself if this had happened to me. All I would be thinking about is the hurting I would be in when the moose was done with me.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I wouldnt have time to crap myself...I dont have his cat like reflexes.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Don't you guys watch PBR?? Just do like they do when they bull dog those cattle,grab a horn and hang on!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I had heard a story of a Moose rolling a vw bug 100yards down a two lane. It was red and I guess he thought it was a female or just hated the color. I would imagine one that size with an arrow hole in it could do some damage before it dropped. That would put my shorts in a mess. THanks Nikster. S


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow!! I was not expecting that although I watched it thinking to myself that takes some guts to be on the ground hunting them because they could charge. I didn't figure that the video would have That!



KWILSON512 said:


> I wouldnt have time to crap myself...I dont have his cat like reflexes.


That's a good one.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't hunt but I'll tell you what...I would second guess myself for only bring a bow and arrow....scared the crap out of me! LOL!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I saw that on the Outdoor Channel this summer. The Moose only made it about 30 yards before it died. At least he made a good shot right into its heart and found a small clump of trees to hide in and pray.


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

*MOMMYYYYY*That is enough to change my mind about hunting moose.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

i need to go wipe


----------

